# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding!

## Girl04

Hoi,

Ik maak me eigen een beetje zorgen.
Ik heb zondag mijn laatste pil (yasmin) geslikt en heb sinds gisteren alleen maar bruine afscheiding met nog niet een klein beetje rood/rose bloed.
Het was vandaag zelfs best dikke afscheiding en enorm bruin.
Ik heb sinds maandag ook koorts.
Zou de koorts er wat mee te maken hebben?
Kan iemand mij helpen en vertellen, wat dit eventueel kan zijn?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Girl04,

Bruine afscheiding is vaak niets ernstigs, iedere vrouw heeft hier wel eens last van. Vaak is het 'oud bloed'. En een teken dat je menstruatie er binnenkort aan zit te komen. Heb niet het idee dat de koorts iets met de bruine afscheiding te maken heeft. Waarschijnlijk is dat gewoon een griepje. Goed uitzieken dus! En als het té lang gaat duren kun je altijd even de huisarts bellen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Girl04

Dank je voor je reactie.
Ik heb morgen een afspraak bij de dokter om 08.00.
Sinds vanmiddag is de bruine afscheiding zo goed als weg.
Nu maar hopen, dat ik ongesteld word want het duurt veel langer dan normaal.
Misschien ook slim om anders even een zwangersschapstest te doen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Girl04,

Als jij zelf het idee hebt dat een zwangerschap best mogelijk is zou ik zeker een zwangerschapstest laten doen, deze kun je ook aanvragen bij je huisarts. Heb je nu zelf het idee dat het niet mogelijk is? Bijv omdat je een halfjaar geleden voor het laatst seks gehad etc is een test natuurlijk niet nodig (als je dan zwanger was geweest had je het nu natuurlijk al gemerkt  :Wink: ) Succes morgen bij de dokter!

----------

